# Rabbit Cage For Sale; All Offers Considered



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

I am selling a standard rabbit cage. It is an indoor rabbit cage; Metal frame and plastic base. Has been used for a week. Selling as my landlord said i couldnt keep my rabbit.

It is big enough to house 2 rabbits, Any offers considered

Email me if interested; [email protected]

Cheers  xx


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

How big is it?
I have never seen an indoor cage big enough for one, let alone two bunnies, so would be interested in sizes


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

my 2 bunnys are in an indoor cage (nero 4) and it is plenty big enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> my 2 bunnys are in an indoor cage (nero 4) and it is plenty big enough.


Sorry to say this but IMO 3'10ft x2'1ft x2'1ft isn't big enough for 2 adult rabbits, unless it is being used as a base only and are never shut inside. I personally wouldn't put my nethies in a nero but they make great piggie cages :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Ferplast 140, apparently the biggest indoor cage on the market, and i dont think its big enough for one bun, let alone two. 

Mine was for my piggies.

My rabbits did have access to it at one point after i changed housing for the pigs, and it was open at all times, and my Old English couldnt sit upright. My Dutch could, but he is very small.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The RSPCA recomends at least 6ft minimum for a pair of average size rabbits. I've never seen an indoor cage that even comes close. I have a 3ft indoor cage (was given to me when I got Daisy as its what she'd lived in for 4 years, poor girl) which is only used as a litter tray in the shed and somewhere to hang the water bottle, the rabbits never get shut into it. I also have a 4ft indoor cage which I use when traveling with the rabbits, I visit my mum a lot and usually take one of the pairs with me so the 4ft cage is only used for the car giving them more room than a carry box.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When I first got Alan and couldn't put him in with Lottie I kept him in a dog crate which was 3ft x 2ft x 2ft and I felt so sorry for him, it was tiny!! It was about the size of the hutch where he had come from too which was the sad part 

He was only in there till he had his little op though and now he's completely free range!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

they are only shut in at night time, they have free range of about 500sq foot all day. this is beyond what any normal rabbit would get and so therefore i feel that my cage is more than acceptable.

also the rescue i got ivy from has seen it and didnt have a problem with it either. they only use it to sleep in anyway so i think its fine 

or would a 6ft cage and a 6ft run be better?? i think not. the amount of space they get is much much more than any normal rabbit even with a 'big' cage and run.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> they are only shut in at night time, they have free range of about 500sq foot all day. this is beyond what any normal rabbit would get and so therefore i feel that my cage is more than acceptable.
> 
> also the rescue i got ivy from has seen it and didnt have a problem with it either. they only use it to sleep in anyway so i think its fine
> 
> or would a 6ft cage and a 6ft run be better?? i think not. the amount of space they get is much much more than any normal rabbit even with a 'big' cage and run.


Just because you deem it more space than a "normal" rabbit doesn't make it right IMO....
If they have an attached run when they are shut in over night then fair enough, but shut in 3ft of space for at least 8 hours a day :scared:

And yes if they are shut in the 3ft cage a 6ft hutch with 6ft run would be MUCH better IMO....


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Just because you deem it more space than a "normal" rabbit doesn't make it right IMO....
> If they have an attached run when they are shut in over night then fair enough, but shut in 3ft of space for at least 8 hours a day :scared:
> 
> And yes if they are shut in the 3ft cage a 6ft hutch with 6ft run would be MUCH better IMO....


*erm they have 500sq foot to run round all day!!!! *its not 3ft either its 4ft and they can both stand up and lay down with lots of room. it only contains a litter tray, hay rack and water bottle.

i am not a bad owner at all like you are making me out to be. my buns and there welfare are the most important thing to me.

some people need to get off their high horse on here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> *erm they have 500sq foot to run round all day!!!! *its not 3ft either its 4ft and they can both stand up and lay down with lots of room. it only contains a litter tray, hay rack and water bottle.
> 
> i am not a bad owner at all like you are making me out to be. my buns and there welfare are the most important thing to me.
> 
> some people need to get off their high horse on here.


Right 1:- no one called you a bad owner
2:- The nero 4 is 3ft (	118 x 64 x 64cm = 3'10ft x 2.2ft x 2.1ft) which as I said In My Opinion is too small.
3:-


> they are only shut in at night time


 A quote from you so for at least 8hrs they ARE shut in 3ft of space.

Sorry but I am allowed to have my own opinion :eek6:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

To bring this thread back to the OP I actually DO need an indoor cage as I am looking to bond two bunnies in the coming weeks which I need to do indoors so I can monitor them before transferring them into their outdoor accomodation.

Are you willing to post the cage? If so do you have any pictures and in what price region were you looking for offers? 

Thanks

Kimberley


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Right 1:- no one called you a bad owner
> 2:- The nero 4 is 3ft (	118 x 64 x 64cm = 3'10ft x 2.2ft x 2.1ft) which as I said In My Opinion is too small.
> 3:- A quote from you so for at least 8hrs they ARE shut in 3ft of space.
> 
> Sorry but I am allowed to have my own opinion :eek6:


oh sorry its 2 inches off 4 foot haha 

yes and i am allowed to have MY opinon so leave off now. they are my rabbits and have the best life possible.

if it came to having 2 rabbits in a 6ft cage with a 6ft run for 24 hours.

or 2 rabbits in 500sq foot of space to run, jump, hide and play all day, and in a 4ft cage at night time, then i would ALWAYS choose the first option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> oh sorry its 2 inches off 4 foot haha
> 
> yes and i am allowed to have MY opinon so leave off now. they are my rabbits and have the best life possible.
> 
> ...


WOW!! just wow, so I guess it would be ok for me to shut my OH in the toilet over night???

I have 3 house buns and the smallest space they have 24/7 is 21ft x 10ft, as I have stated in all of my posts on this thread In My Opinion the nero is too small (sorry but 2inches make a huge difference), I never stated that you were a bad owner, mistreat your animals or anything, I just said that "I" don't think it is big enough for 2 rabbits, I wasn't the only one to state that indoor cages are too small for buns.
We are just gonna have to agree to disagree...


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> WOW!! just wow, so I guess it would be ok for me to shut my OH in the toilet over night???
> 
> I have 3 house buns and the smallest space they have 24/7 is 21ft x 10ft, as I have stated in all of my posts on this thread In My Opinion the nero is too small (sorry but 2inches make a huge difference), I never stated that you were a bad owner, mistreat your animals or anything, I just said that "I" don't think it is big enough for 2 rabbits, I wasn't the only one to state that indoor cages are too small for buns.
> We are just gonna have to agree to disagree...


yep deffo cos i totally disagree with you. obviously you think you are better than me. good for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> yep deffo cos i totally disagree with you. obviously you think you are better than me. good for you.


Umm no, where did you get that from, I never stated you were a bad owner, I never stated your rabbits don't get the care they need, but if you want to take it like that then so be it


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

well you have really upset me, im crying on the phone to my boyfriend now. can you please list all the 6ft indoor cages avaliable as i will have to buy another one.

i dont want people saying im cruel or anything cos im not. :frown: they are like my babies


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> WOW!! just wow, so I guess it would be ok for me to shut my OH in the toilet over night???
> 
> ...


Now this is something id love to do lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> well you have really upset me, im crying on the phone to my boyfriend now. can you please list all the 6ft indoor cages avaliable as i will have to buy another one.
> 
> i dont want people saying im cruel or anything cos im not. :frown: they are like my babies


Ahhh huni dont get upset, im sure your buns are fine. *big hugs* xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dont get upset hun, every one is entitled to opinions... Im sure your a very proud mummzey to both your buns, and im sure they get treated superbly, justlike every forum member :thumbup: meeeeeeeee included...!

Unfortunatley because i still live with my parents and i have a very proud house mother  - mine little horrors wouldn't be aloud to run about the house, nor the garden as they would surely get lost (300ft / 300ft) with a puppy. :confused1:

But 1 of mine is in a 5ft double hutch and the other a 6 ft hutch (there being bonded in 2 weeks)

As i didnt want to spend the money on 2 8 ft runs ive bought one and they each take it in turns every day, one is in the 8ft run 6am - 4pm, whilst the other is only in a 5ft run 6am - 4pm but then i swap them over after work 4pm - 7pm (ish) so then they will get lots of exercise but unfortuntatley not in the big run all the time. but they take it in turns.

When they are bonded im ajoining both hutches and both runs to make lots of space. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I didn't mean to upset anyone or make you cry, I wasn't trying to get at you at all.
As for the indoor cage have you thought about getting a large 42" dog crate and then attaching a run to it?
I used to do this when I first got my nethies before they were litter trained.:thumbup:
Summit like this:-









As I said, I'm sorry I upset you, it was never my intention.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i will look in to the dog crates, however it is difficult as i live with a housemate and have to think about taking over her living room as well. i have attached pics of the space they have all day its very big


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> i will look in to the dog crates, however it is difficult as i live with a housemate and have to think about taking over her living room as well. i have attached pics of the space they have all day its very big


I have that cage, it's not really big enough hun  Are you always in when they are out? what do you do when your out the house??


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I have that cage, it's not really big enough hun  Are you always in when they are out? what do you do when your out the house??


they are out all day whether im in or not.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> they are out all day whether im in or not.


Why don't you let them roam at night to then? that's what I do.. I use the cage as a base station for food, water and loo.. rabbits can be quite active at night!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

daisyboo said:


> i will look in to the dog crates, however it is difficult as i live with a housemate and have to think about taking over her living room as well. i have attached pics of the space they have all day its very big


We all know you love your buns, theres no doubt there and its great they get so much exercise, but that cage is not big enough, buns are very active at night and i wouldnt shut one bun in there to be honest.

Just keep an eye out for dog crates, or nic cubes are fantastic you can be really artistic with those!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> WOW!! just wow, so I guess it would be ok for me to shut my OH in the toilet over night???


:lol: sorry that just really made me laugh!!!! Rekon i might do that to mine when e's naughty! haha


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> they are out all day whether im in or not.


Thing is, rabbits are most active at dawn and dusk, and often more active during the night than they are during the day - I know mine seem to sleep half the day and only start to bounce around once I go to shut my chickens up around 10pm.
Chances are they want to run around before you've even got up to let them out and still want to run around after you've shut them up to go to bed.

If your rabbits welfare is so important to you then I don't see why you wouldn't sort out a larger area for them at night instead of getting arsey with members of a forum.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Oops, what have I started 
I was only away for a few hours


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't have a tape measure to measure how big it is but I had an American snowball rabbit, she was a lot bigger then a dwarf rabbit and she had loads of room to move around. When I say big enough for 2 I ment they both have space to move but as its indoor they wouldn't be in the cage all the time. But to be comfortable for the rabbit and if he or she was in the cage a lot it would only be fit for one rabbit.

I got these measurements from a similar looking cage from Argos. My cage is a bit bigger and a nicer colour lol. But this is just a rough guide.

Size (W)119.5, (D)57.5, (H)51cm.

Here is the link to the cage ; (Sorry, its a big link)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8620262/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CSports+and+leisure%7C14419152/c_2/3%7Ccat_15701435%7CPet+supplies%7C14418785.htm?engine=froogle&keyword=Indoor+Rabbit+Cage.&_$ja=tsid:11527|cc:|prd:8620262|cat:sports+%26+leisure+%3E+pet+supplies+%3E+small+pet+accessories

Thanks, sorry for any confusion  xx

P.S here is a helpful link about rabbit cage sizes; 
The Rabbit House - Choosing an Indoor Rabbit Cage


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> i will look in to the dog crates, however it is difficult as i live with a housemate and have to think about taking over her living room as well. i have attached pics of the space they have all day its very big


Hey, i think your rabbits have plenty of space. =) If i was a rabbit i would be happy. Very spacious and bright! lol xx

But just in general and for the purpose of why i created this thread the rabbit cage i am selling is bigger then the cage in pictures "daisyboo" has posted.

Thanks xx


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

Baby British said:


> To bring this thread back to the OP I actually DO need an indoor cage as I am looking to bond two bunnies in the coming weeks which I need to do indoors so I can monitor them before transferring them into their outdoor accomodation.
> 
> Are you willing to post the cage? If so do you have any pictures and in what price region were you looking for offers?
> 
> ...


Yeah i can get photos of it tomorrow, Just need to buy a usb cable for my camera thats all =) Looking for £25 to £30 for it.

Thanks xx


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

kezzerey said:


> Hey, i think your rabbits have plenty of space. =) If i was a rabbit i would be happy. Very spacious and bright! lol xx
> 
> But just in general and for the purpose of why i created this thread the rabbit cage i am selling is bigger then the cage in pictures "daisyboo" has posted.
> 
> Thanks xx


my cage is 118cm by 64.5cm by 47cm so its only 1.5cm smaller than your cage in length.

also im not betting 'arsey' with people on here. i wasnt even asking for advice on my cage it was forced on me which i found rather upsetting.

besides in an earlier thread i asked if a 4ft cage would be big enough for 2 buns and several people replied saying it was fine.

if i wanted advice on the size i would have started my own thread then maybe people wouldnt have thought it ok to have a go at me.

lets get this in to proportion, many many rabbits have much less space than mine do. i provide the best possible life for my rabbits, they have everything they want and need. if the woman i rescued my new rabbit off had no problem with the cage then neither do i.

i will look in to alternatives but i find being on here sometimes short of bullying in some instances.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what rescue did you rehome from?


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

can someone close this thread please ive had enough of it.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> can someone close this thread please ive had enough of it.


Hun you cant really ask for someone else's thread to be closed, just stay away from it and ignore the comments x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

daisyboo said:


> my cage is 118cm by 64.5cm by 47cm so its only 1.5cm smaller than your cage in length.
> 
> also im not betting 'arsey' with people on here. i wasnt even asking for advice on my cage it was forced on me which i found rather upsetting.
> 
> ...


Ok ive been nice but you're annoying me now no ones 'bullying you', stop throwing your toys out your pram girl and pull yourself together, your cage is too small deal with it.  If you dont want to take advice and change it thats up to you but dont get stroppy with people for giving you the right information just because it doesnt suit you.

Yes other rabbits have smaller accomodation and thats awful, that doesnt mean yours should have to put up with a small cage overnight because its better than some. :confused1:

You started this conversation about the size of your cage so you got a polite response so far ive only seen you being rude on this thread.

If you dont like being told the truth then don't listen and just ignore this thread, its not your thread anyway.


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> my cage is 118cm by 64.5cm by 47cm so its only 1.5cm smaller than your cage in length.
> 
> also im not betting 'arsey' with people on here. i wasnt even asking for advice on my cage it was forced on me which i found rather upsetting.
> 
> ...


I hope you dont think im bulling you cause i aint. I agree with you lol. You know whats best for your rabbits. This is the first time im been in a forum. I just dont need my cage any more and was saying for the purpose of me selling my cage that it looked similar in size to yours thats all. sorry xx


----------

